# Research Project



## Explorer (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm researching some non-combative techniques martial artists use to avoid, de-escalate or otherwise pre-empt a potential assault.  I'm looking for techniques and experiences people in the Martial Talk forum have used in actual situations to begin the database.  There is a good potential the research will be published online (on MartialTalk for sure) and, perhaps, in print.  We would also like to quote from the stories in our video podcast.  We would in no way expose the real names of contributors so as to protect their identities.  

First, is this permissible?  Second, in what forum should something like this be posted?

Best Wishes,

Scot Combs


----------

